# Any DELL Employee here who can get me a laptop at Discount ?



## Prashant.Narayan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi, I am really sorry if this is in wrong forum  

I am looking to buy a 60k DELL laptop and is looking to purchase it through Dell Employee Discount program (the person can keep some commission) so if there is any DELL employee (preferably in bangalore) please contact me.

Anyone else who can help me or suggest me soemthing, that would be icing on cake 

Regards


----------



## rararara (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, I work for Dell (India) and I am eligible for Dell EPP (Employee) discounts.
Which model, what specifications are you looking out for ?


----------



## Prashant.Narayan (Sep 20, 2010)

mate, I got it worked out  will contact you soon if I need something else, hope others can get benefited from you in the meantime


----------



## reddick (Oct 3, 2010)

WOW It's gud tht u guys "rararara" can help 4 sm discount 
I hd purchased Inspiron 15 in Feb. this yr.
If knw abt this I too can avail ur help 
Never Mind nw


----------



## rajeev11111 (Oct 30, 2010)

Prashant.Narayan said:


> Hi, I am really sorry if this is in wrong forum
> 
> I am looking to buy a 60k DELL laptop and is looking to purchase it through Dell Employee Discount program (the person can keep some commission) so if there is any DELL employee (preferably in bangalore) please contact me.
> 
> ...





rararara said:


> Yes, I work for Dell (India) and I am eligible for Dell EPP (Employee) discounts.
> Which model, what specifications are you looking out for ?



Hello Prashant, Could you please provide me your contact details on my email id 2coolrajeev@indiatimes.com since I am looking to buy dell laptop and any help from your end to use dell employee EPP will be great.


thanks


----------



## balamu143 (Nov 8, 2010)

rararara said:


> Yes, I work for Dell (India) and I am eligible for Dell EPP (Employee) discounts.
> Which model, what specifications are you looking out for ?



@rarara
i am interested in buying a dell laptop...can u help me u can have some commission for urself also. mail me.. balamu89@gmail.com


----------



## Dell_XPS (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi dude,

I am planning to buy dell xps laptop in India. Could you please tell me more about the EPP in here.

Is there any other way I could save a few more bucks?


----------



## rahul1987 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I wanted some info on Dell EPP, but the customer care guy won't even start until I give him some batch ID number. Can some Dell employee or anybody else can help. I wanted to know how much discount is offered in Dell EPP and how can we avail the offer.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## hbaruas (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi rararara,
Can you please let me know , how much will a Dell Streak cost if purchased through the Dell EPP.

In the US , there were a few Dell Streaks  being sold for 199$ a few days ago..
is it being sold in the same price range in India too ..
and any news about the Dell Opus One ?

Thanks


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

Apart from reddick all the posters are new and I think just spamming. Mods need to have a look here


----------



## hbaruas (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it some rule on the forum that people with greater than 700 posts here can only look for discounts?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ No, but bumping a old thread wouldn't help you with discounts. The guy who claimed to be a Dell employee is long gone.


----------



## hbaruas (Mar 31, 2011)

My bad.. should have checked the date of the original post.

But yes, no point drawing a conclusion that .. posts made by new members be considered spam.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

no need to be emotional hbaruas. it is an online forum, if you get hurt by such comments then it is not a place for you.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

hbaruas said:


> My bad.. should have checked the date of the original post.
> 
> But yes, no point drawing a conclusion that .. posts made by new members be considered spam.



We are getting too much spam these days. So it happens.

Anyways, welcome to TDF. Have a nice stay.

PS: -I think mods need to lock this thread for good.


----------



## hbaruas (Mar 31, 2011)

@Gagan : I think most of us here are a member of atleast 2-3 online communities and know how to react/respond to comments here ..

I am a part of few and have seen quite a few members being banned for one reason or another at some veteran's request ..

This may not be the case here but still...

Anyways ...      V PEACE V


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

*@hbaruas*

well, India now has a huge spamming business through call-centers and BPOs. Every day we see huge number of members registering on this forum, making a single post/starting a new thread for advertising something and then never returning back. It has really got difficult for normal members and us moderators to differentiate among these.

And most of us Indians don't even know what a 'forum' means. Read the replies of two-three people who have posted in this thread. A forum is a place which should benefit everyone mutually either through discussions or answering of queries. These guys only registered here, made a post 'send me info @ my email" and then never returned back. Not even a query!

I think it is the time to lock this thread.


----------

